# poundland wax



## cavyredtop (Jul 31, 2010)

dont laugh till you try it does put a nice shine on the car gave my mate at work a tub he put it on his merc and says it was better than the stuff merc sold him in the "ultimite cleaning kit" he spent £400 on but it did come in a nice case he said :lol: *** 








WAX ON 








WAX OFF


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As I said before mate, cracking motor and as far as cheap products go I wouldnt knock them till I tried them and there are usualy more than a few cheap "gems" out there.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes I bought a tub of this a while back, and its pretty good, really easy to apply and reasonable to buff off, it left a superb shine on the car I used it on it just not very durable at all, in all honesty I would recommend it if you have a car to sell, pop this on and it will look really goo without breaking the bank.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Might get some of this to test.... how much was it?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> how much was it?


In Poundland ?

I like it :lol:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

der !


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought 4 of these recently where the shop was closing down. Half price 50p each, I plan on trying it on my wheels.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've known stuff sell in "poundland" shops for more than a pound


----------



## cavyredtop (Jul 31, 2010)

yep its a £1 as was the towel it was sitting on i use it as a top up and on my wheels 
think i got about 10 coats out of the 1 tub also used om my 03 mondeo v6 
GIVE IT A GO WONT BREAK THE BANK 
SCOTT


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Get a few pots and stick it in a fancy pot, give it a boutique typr ame and bang it out at 90 quid a pop. Easy money!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> Get a few pots and stick it in a fancy pot, give it a boutique typr ame and bang it out at 90 quid a pop. Easy money!


ok, you don't like expensive waxes, we get it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've seen this stuff in Poundland as well although never tried it.

I have on the other hand used their micfrofibres and they're actually pretty good.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

lets have some nice beading shots then :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> ok, you don't like expensive waxes, we get it.


if it's the same size tub as collinite, wonder if colli 476 lasts 13x as long :speechles

either way, it's a bargain for that price but personally i'd rather something a little more premium and durable, especially for the winter!


----------



## cavyredtop (Jul 31, 2010)

will try and get another tub soon so i can post beading shots / vid for you but it does bead well 
scott


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I got some pound shop tff wax ( i presume that means tough) and its great,you can hose water on it and it just sheets it straight off.I use it on my bumpers.
Bit of a git to buff off if you arent careful as it seems to be quite time dependant.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Joking aside, what counts is if it does the job and your pleased with the results, it doesn`t matter a **** how cheap it is.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Might get some of this to test.... how much was it?


I would think £1 hence the shop name Poundland. Doh!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what did it buff off like?? I always found cheap waxes left dusty resedue all over the car that was murder to get rid of...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

E21_ross said:


> if it's the same size tub as collinite, wonder if colli 476 lasts 13x as long :speechles
> 
> either way, it's a bargain for that price but personally i'd rather something a little more premium and durable, especially for the winter!





RoverIain said:


> I got some pound shop tff wax ( i presume that means tough) and its great,you can hose water on it and it just sheets it straight off.I use it on my bumpers.
> Bit of a git to buff off if you arent careful as it seems to be quite time dependant.





DIESEL DAVE said:


> Joking aside, what counts is if it does the job and your pleased with the results, it doesn`t matter a **** how cheap it is.





c16rkc said:


> Out of curiosity, what did it buff off like?? I always found cheap waxes left dusty resedue all over the car that was murder to get rid of...


476 is more than £13 though  but it won't last 13* the duration of the wax.

Indeed, the results are worthy of any post, the beading is awesome.

Buffing off is easy enough, follow the instructions and it poses no problems :thumb:










this is wearing car pride tough wax (which was from the poundshop).


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Look very good!!!!

Excellent find mate!!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks a lovely result on the Cavalier....

What would be interested if the techie boys at somewhere like Dodo Juice could do some analysis on a pot of this and report the carnuba content %, etc.

I'm relaxed whatever a wax costs, if it works and you like it, then great...

Bit like a car really - you think you can get a basic model in most cars, and pay getting on for triple that figure for the top of the range one in the same range......is it worth it? If you think it is, then it is, perception is everything....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Might get some of this to test.... how much was it?


eeee aww! :lol:

i've got this also but never tried, for the price you cant go wrong (unless its paint stripper?)


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Tried this on my wheels today and am quite happy with the results. I also plan to use it on door shuts and the like, possibly moving on to relatives cars with it.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

You have to wonder how poundland can put out some of it's stuff at that price. I bought some led torches from there last year and they were spot on,also got very large microfibre cloths from there. Reckon i'll give that wax ago on my work car, a bit of a long term test if you like.
I'd like to see a test between this cheapo wax and a mid range one.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

went to get some of this today, and they had none in....

on the way home i got rear ended! 

I hate you!


:lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> went to get some of this today, and they had none in....
> 
> on the way home i got rear ended!
> 
> ...


Dude that sucks, rear ended over an unspent one pound coin


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> went to get some of this today, and they had none in....
> 
> on the way home i got rear ended!
> 
> ...


Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mat,

Why admit you got rear ended on a public forum :lol:

Seriously though, any pics of the damage?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

check general chat mate 
here's the link
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181953


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> check general chat mate
> here's the link
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181953


:thumb:


----------

